# Still blank why the hell cant I think.



## Blankmind23 (Jul 26, 2016)

People say ignore it and the feeling will go away but if you have a blank mind how the hell can you do that. Inner monalouge where are you?? Short term long term memory where are you? Emotions where are you ?? Ahh miss my racing thoughts so hopeless I don't know how everyone else is coping. i dont even know if this really is dp or brain damage


----------



## Gadgirl (Feb 5, 2016)

I see both ends here people with blank mind and people with racing thoughts, I understand how horrendous that must feel, I took tablets for something years ago and I stopped them because my brain went silent and I felt like a zombie so I know how it felt just for a little while.

I'm on the opposite spectrum with my DP I have very limited emotions etc except anxiety and fear but my thoughts and brain is always racing it doesn't shut up :-(

DP is not brain damage though xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm barely coping. I am just above water. It's extremely hard. Believe me I try very hard to cope but having a blank mind is extremely painful to confront each morning and no one understands me.

I really wish I had more support. When your in a dark place like this it's really difficult to imagine a good place. I'm not living my life like I should but I'm coping alot better then I was in the beginning which was not being able to cope at all I was a trainwreck????


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2016)

FYI this is not brain damage. I know how difficult this is but you will get through it. You really have no choice. Think of it as the hardest thing you will ever have to go through.


----------



## Blankmind23 (Jul 26, 2016)

ριикѕρяιикℓєѕ ✿ said:


> I'm barely coping. I am just above water. It's extremely hard. Believe me I try very hard to cope but having a blank mind is extremely painful to confront each morning and no one understands me.
> I really wish I had more support. When your in a dark place like this it's really difficult to imagine a good place. I'm not living my life like I should but I'm coping alot better then I was in the beginning which was not being able to cope at all I was a trainwreck


 it is frustrating that no one understands us. My family just don't get it I'm pretty sure some of them just think I'm joking around. And good to here your coping better why and I was awful at first very suicidal. How you spending your days with this? And I mean I don't know if it is brain damage since ecstasy is neurotoxic I just want to rule things out first! Just want this madness to end for all of us


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Blankmind, do you feel physically sick too? And also, do you feel like you're not really awake? Like stuck in a mode in between sleep and awake? Thanks!


----------



## Blankmind23 (Jul 26, 2016)

Sometimes yeah mezona. No I never feel awake it's so weird il literally get out of bed but feel like my body is still laying it bed it's messed up. Do you feel like your watching yourself??


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Ummm... not really watching myself, bit not present either. Like I am not mentally here. How is your memory? Mine is almost non-existent.


----------



## riley87 (Mar 11, 2016)

I had blank mind for a while last winter when my anxiety was at it's worst. I think it's 'next level' DP/DR because in DP/DR your brain numbs out the world to deal with the stress and the blank mind is a progression of that, trying to protect you even further. I still could write a sentence, as you can, and stream together a thought but I know what you're talking about - your head feels empty and it's very uncomfortable. Mine went away when my sleep got better and my meditation practice improved and I'd like to think daily exercise helped a bit too.

I'm still dealing with heavy anxiety and dp/dr, but slowly things have improved.


----------

